# What two lens to buy?



## RichieTang

Hi, I'm looking for some opinions as to what I should buy. Mind you, I only have a finite amount of money, so of the 3 lenses, I plan on only buying two. 

I am purchasing a Sony a6000, which I will be taking with me on backpacking trips, as well as weekend trips across Korea/Japan. I am going to switch to full-time prime lenses, and would like some suggestions on which two I should buy between the 16/20mm, 35mm, and sony 50mm/Sigma 60mm.

I hear the 16/20mm are very soft at the edges, and comes out very...magenta-ish. 35 I hear great things, and same with the 50mm. I also read that the sigma 60mm is a good alternative to the 50mm.

I will be doing 3-4 week lightweight backpacking trips, from landscapes to portraits to orangutans. I like to do a wide variety of things.

I would love some thoughts as to which 2 I should buy.


----------



## Derrel

I'd strongly consider buying a mirrorless camera from a company that can make some decent lenses. Fuji and Olympus IMMEDIATELY spring to mind. Buying a small-format camera that has so-so lenses doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Gary A.

Derrel said:


> I'd strongly consider buying a mirrorless camera from a company that can make some decent lenses. Fuji and Olympus IMMEDIATELY spring to mind. Buying a small-format camera that has so-so lenses doesn't make much sense.


+1 ... this is good advice. I have the Olympus EM1 and the Fuji XP1, XT1, X100S and XE2. I suggest you look also take a hard look at the Panasonic MTF cameras as well. I prefer the Fuji over the Olympus and Panasonic mirrorless cameras. The Fuji's have bigger sensors (APS-C) than the Olympus/Panasonic (MFT), they are both about the same small size and the Fuji has a sensor significantly different than any sensor on the market. To my eye, the Oly/Pany looks very digital-ish ... while the Fuji looks very film-esque. The top of the line Oly/Pany and Fuji are all weather sealed, but they are also the most expensive. If money is tight check out the Fuji X-E2. It is small, compact, full-featured, well made and Fujinon lenses are simply exceptional.


----------



## RichieTang

Gary A. said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd strongly consider buying a mirrorless camera from a company that can make some decent lenses. Fuji and Olympus IMMEDIATELY spring to mind. Buying a small-format camera that has so-so lenses doesn't make much sense.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 ... this is good advice. I have the Olympus EM1 and the Fuji XP1, XT1, X100S and XP2. I suggest you look also take a hard look at the Panasonic MTF cameras as well. I prefer the Fuji over the Olympus and Panasonic mirrorless cameras. The Fuji's have bigger sensors (APS-C) than the Olympus/Panasonic (MFT), they are both about the same small size and the Fuji has a sensor significantly different than any sensor on the market. To my eye, the Oly/Pany looks very digital-ish ... while the Fuji looks very film-esque. The top of the line Oly/Pany and Fuji are all weather sealed, but they are also the most expensive. If money is tight check out the Fuji X-E2. It is small, compact, full-featured, well made and Fujinon lenses are simply exceptional.
Click to expand...



X-E2 is way out of my budget. If anything, It'd be a comparison between x-e1 and sony a6000.


----------



## sashbar

Yesterday I saw X-E1body in Curry's for the clearance price of £149.00 . It was brand new, and Curry's is a big electronics chain in Britain. I could not believe my eyes and was seriously tempted, even though I do not need it. Came home, checked their website and could not find any.  It was probably the last one in their stock


----------



## jaomul

Olympus omd em10 is similar price to that sony


----------



## RichieTang

jaomul said:


> Olympus omd em10 is similar price to that sony



This is a good choice actually...I"ll have to look into it. Any prime lenses you can recommend for it? Similar to the ranges I posted above?


----------



## BGeise

RichieTang said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some opinions as to what I should buy. Mind you, I only have a finite amount of money, so of the 3 lenses, I plan on only buying two.
> 
> I am purchasing a Sony a6000, which I will be taking with me on backpacking trips, as well as weekend trips across Korea/Japan. I am going to switch to full-time prime lenses, and would like some suggestions on which two I should buy between the 16/20mm, 35mm, and sony 50mm/Sigma 60mm.
> 
> I hear the 16/20mm are very soft at the edges, and comes out very...magenta-ish. 35 I hear great things, and same with the 50mm. I also read that the sigma 60mm is a good alternative to the 50mm.
> 
> I will be doing 3-4 week lightweight backpacking trips, from landscapes to portraits to orangutans. I like to do a wide variety of things.
> 
> I would love some thoughts as to which 2 I should buy.


Is there a reason you are wanting to go all primes?  If you are I find that 16 mm works well for landscapes on my a77. I have a Sony 50 mm f1.8 that I use around the house and that works great for a lot of portrait like photos.


----------



## RichieTang

BGeise said:


> RichieTang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm looking for some opinions as to what I should buy. Mind you, I only have a finite amount of money, so of the 3 lenses, I plan on only buying two.
> 
> I am purchasing a Sony a6000, which I will be taking with me on backpacking trips, as well as weekend trips across Korea/Japan. I am going to switch to full-time prime lenses, and would like some suggestions on which two I should buy between the 16/20mm, 35mm, and sony 50mm/Sigma 60mm.
> 
> I hear the 16/20mm are very soft at the edges, and comes out very...magenta-ish. 35 I hear great things, and same with the 50mm. I also read that the sigma 60mm is a good alternative to the 50mm.
> 
> I will be doing 3-4 week lightweight backpacking trips, from landscapes to portraits to orangutans. I like to do a wide variety of things.
> 
> I would love some thoughts as to which 2 I should buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you are wanting to go all primes?  If you are I find that 16 mm works well for landscapes on my a77. I have a Sony 50 mm f1.8 that I use around the house and that works great for a lot of portrait like photos.
Click to expand...


I never found myself actually using zoom when I had a zoom lens on. I find prime suits me better. Might as well trade for better quality and/or lower price/small lens for all the zoom I don't use.


----------



## Gary A.

One more thing to consider. With mirrorless cameras you can buy adaptors and shoot with 'legacy' glass. I much prefer AF but many photogs enjoy manually focusing. Legacy glass is significantly less than OEM lenses.


----------



## Ido

An option for the Sony that you seem to have left out is the Sigma 19mm f/2.8. Should be quite a good lens overall.

If you end up choosing the Olympus OM-D E-M10, here are some options:

For wide-angle: Olympus 12mm f/2 (expensive), Panasonic 14mm f/2.5
Standard: Panasonic 20mm f/1.7, Olympus 25mm f/1.8 (own this one and love it), Panasonic 25mm f/1.4
Short telephoto: Olympus 45mm f/1.8 (There's also the beautiful Panasonic 42.5mm f/1.2, but I guess it's well out of your budget)
14/2.5-25/1.8-45/1.8 seems like a wonderful combination, in my opinion. And they're all pretty affordable.


----------



## RichieTang

Ido said:


> An option for the Sony that you seem to have left out is the Sigma 19mm f/2.8. Should be quite a good lens overall.
> 
> If you end up choosing the Olympus OM-D E-M10, here are some options:
> 
> For wide-angle: Olympus 12mm f/2 (expensive), Panasonic 14mm f/2.5
> Standard: Panasonic 20mm f/1.7, Olympus 25mm f/1.8 (own this one and love it), Panasonic 25mm f/1.4
> Short telephoto: Olympus 45mm f/1.8 (There's also the beautiful Panasonic 42.5mm f/1.2, but I guess it's well out of your budget)
> 14/2.5-25/1.8-45/1.8 seems like a wonderful combination, in my opinion. And they're all pretty affordable.



I have ended up deciding to go with the EM10. I also bought the 25mm (as you've suggested) as the starter lens, and yes, will probal be buying the 12mm f/2 along with it once I test out the 25mm. I don't think telephoto will be too much help as of right now for backpacking through the Philippines, Malaysia and Indonesia


----------



## Gary A.

RichieTang said:


> Ido said:
> 
> 
> 
> An option for the Sony that you seem to have left out is the Sigma 19mm f/2.8. Should be quite a good lens overall.
> 
> If you end up choosing the Olympus OM-D E-M10, here are some options:
> 
> For wide-angle: Olympus 12mm f/2 (expensive), Panasonic 14mm f/2.5
> Standard: Panasonic 20mm f/1.7, Olympus 25mm f/1.8 (own this one and love it), Panasonic 25mm f/1.4
> Short telephoto: Olympus 45mm f/1.8 (There's also the beautiful Panasonic 42.5mm f/1.2, but I guess it's well out of your budget)
> 14/2.5-25/1.8-45/1.8 seems like a wonderful combination, in my opinion. And they're all pretty affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have ended up deciding to go with the EM10. I also bought the 25mm (as you've suggested) as the starter lens, and yes, will probal be buying the 12mm f/2 along with it once I test out the 25mm. I don't think telephoto will be too much help as of right now for backpacking through the Philippines, Malaysia and Indonesia
Click to expand...

Not a bad choice. The Panasonic/Leica 25mm is stellar lens.






PL 25mm





PL 25mm





PL 25





Oly 12mm





Oly 12mm





Oly 12mm


----------



## RichieTang

Ahh very nice pictures. I love the bread shot with the 12mm. I think a 12mm and 25mm will be perfect for backpacking with. Thanks for all the help. I'm fairly sure I made the better decision to go with the EM10 m43 system than the aps-c a6000.


----------



## sashbar

RichieTang said:


> Ahh very nice pictures. I love the bread shot with the 12mm. I think a 12mm and 25mm will be perfect for backpacking with. Thanks for all the help. I'm fairly sure I made the better decision to go with the EM10 m43 system than the aps-c a6000.



Ha ha. Congrats with the new camera. Just be aware that it was not 12 mm and 25 mm that took these shots.   It was GaryA who did it


----------



## greybeard

Don't you just love it when you write "I just bought a camera brand X" and everybody writes NO NO you should have bought camera Y or Z???  Actually, the selection of e mount lenses for the A6000 is pretty good.  Some of the Sony kit zooms are so so but, Sony and Zeiss prime lenses are 1st class.  I've ordered a Sony a6000 too and I'm probably going to get a Sony 35mm f/1.8 to go with it.  The test reports on it are quite good.  After that who knows.  I have a bunch of Nikon and Minolta lenses I'm going to adapt and play around with.


----------



## DaveEP

greybeard said:


> Don't you just love it when you write "I just bought a camera brand X" and everybody writes NO NO you should have bought camera Y or Z???



It's true, but we have so many options nowadays we're spoiled for choice.

Sony is still fairly new to this market, so many lenses are still on the road map - but they will come.

Olympus and Panasonic have been building their lens collections for a while and micro-four-thirds is in a really good place right now.

If you want small, light and high quality you can't go wrong with:

• Olympus 12mm f2.0
• Olympus 17mm f1.8
• Olympus 45mm f1.8

All are fantastic lenses while remaining small.  The 12mm starts to get on the pricey side, but it's worth it.

If you have more cash to splash then the Panasonic / Leica range are excellent, being the 15mm f1.7, 25 f1.4 & 42.5 f1.2.

You may also want to consider one zoom that is awesome but still light weight which is the Panasonic 12-35 f2.8.  This is a cracking lens and for back packing would mean you're likely to only need to take the one lens with you.


----------



## PropilotBW

Now couldn't be a better time to buy an M. Zuiko M4/3 lens.  Olympus is having an awesome Christmas sale, ending Dec 27.  

I am primed to be buying the E-M10 very soon.  The deal Olympus is running right now is $699 with 14-42 and 40-150 kits. 

I just wonder if they're putting it on sale to reveal an E-M10 upgrade in a couple months??


----------



## DaveEP

The coming upgrade is reported to be an EM5-II with up to 40MP using pixel/sensor shift technology.


----------



## greybeard

Derrel said:


> I'd strongly consider buying a mirrorless camera from a company that can make some decent lenses. Fuji and Olympus IMMEDIATELY spring to mind. Buying a small-format camera that has so-so lenses doesn't make much sense.


uh, he already bought the camera


----------



## greybeard

RichieTang said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some opinions as to what I should buy. Mind you, I only have a finite amount of money, so of the 3 lenses, I plan on only buying two.
> 
> I am purchasing a Sony a6000, which I will be taking with me on backpacking trips, as well as weekend trips across Korea/Japan. I am going to switch to full-time prime lenses, and would like some suggestions on which two I should buy between the 16/20mm, 35mm, and sony 50mm/Sigma 60mm.
> 
> I hear the 16/20mm are very soft at the edges, and comes out very...magenta-ish. 35 I hear great things, and same with the 50mm. I also read that the sigma 60mm is a good alternative to the 50mm.
> 
> I will be doing 3-4 week lightweight backpacking trips, from landscapes to portraits to orangutans. I like to do a wide variety of things.
> 
> I would love some thoughts as to which 2 I should buy.


I got one for Christmas and the 16-50 is OK for now.  Wide angle looks like the Ziess 12mm f2.8 or the Sony 10-18mm f/4 would be the way to go.  In the 30'ish range, looks like the Sony 35mm f/1.8 is the best choice.  And the Sigma 60mm f2.8 for portraits.  Sony NEX Lens Tests


----------



## byegad

As an EM10 owner I think you made a great choice. Take a long look at the Sigma ART lenses, I have all three, and they are excellent lenses sharp and with fast autofocus, they are relatively cheap and all f2.8. If I were to have only two I'd go for the 19mm and 60mm.


----------



## buggz

I have a sony a7r with over a dozen lenses... people who say there isnt enough lenses for sony are ... confused at best
for landscapes I use a zeiss 16-35mm f4. it has 5 elements and is the most crazy wide zoom I have seen. you will never use a 2.8 for landscapes. portraits I prefer a nikkor 105mm f2.5. otherwise I use legacy primes, such as carl zeiss jena, helios, samyang, tokina or nikkor.
the mirrorless system is able to use adapters for other lenses... try it out. 

but seriously, people who say there isnt enough lenses for sony are ... confused at best


----------



## Ron Evers

I see this is/was a very old thread & the Oly 12/2 recommended by a few.  However it is expensive & no better optically than the Samyang 12/2 manual focus lens @ far less money.  Here are samples from the Samyang.

1.



 


2.


 


3.


----------

